# Fair Isle: Bright and Bold !



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.

P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and the color combination is lovely. Bright and cheerful.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. You must have a lot of patience to do something as lovely as that. The colours go wonderfully together.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Great sweater,love the colors...I just hope he doesn't back up too far!!!!!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Socks to match?? The sweater is outstanding!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful combination of colours....is it machine knit?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What fun to create such beautiful work with a full palette of colors to work with!! Love the Knit Picks yarn and it sure worked beautifully for this amazing sweater! It's a real work of art.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh Eric, that sweater is MAGNIFICENT!! Love your color combinations and love the pattern!!! Can you direct us to the pattern or chart? I don't know yet if I'm ready to attempt something this intricate, but hope springs eternal.

I've just learned fair isle and I'm having a complete love affair!!!! How lucky you are to get such a gift; you have all colors easily at hand. (How lucky your buddy is to have a friend who reciprocates like you!!!!)


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow! Amazing! Great colours choice and awsome job knitting that up


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

great knitting!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

You are really something else!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


Truly spectacular! That sweater is fantastic and what a great friend you have! What a great friend you are too!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow !

Wonderful work.

:thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


WOWZER!!! I am speechless with emotion over this sweater :!: :!: --------- uh, golly gee whiz.....you are MORE than amazing!!! One question...can I be your friend :?: :lol: Batting eyelashes here  ....Oh, and I would love to be your friend's friend as well!

Joy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I bet you had loads of fun with that :thumbup:


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

It's amazing your jumper is brilliant. Love it


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a stunning piece of knitting. Lovely bright colours. :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Are you kidding me????!!!!!Fab!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it, looks great on you


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks just amazing.......perfect fit


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW....what a lovely sweater


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I love, love, love the colors in this sweater.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The sweater is awesome


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just love fairisle.....All those color choices....Your sweater is wonderful!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Spectacular and amazing! What amazing friends you two are to each other!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Magnificent! You've really outdone yourself!


----------



## GR_Turtle (Jun 12, 2013)

Sockit2me! You are fascinating. Is there anything you can't knit? I could go on and on but I suppose you get my drift. )


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup: Well done...


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing, love the bright colours.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! It looks great on you! Beautiful!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

What a wonderful gift. Outstanding work on your sweater. I bow to your greatness of knitting.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just joining the chorus of praise. Magnificent sweater and thanks for the following tutorial.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

OMG, that is stunning.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, absolutely stunning sweater. You always amaze me with every picture you post.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

is an wonderful work!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Magnificent!! So inspiring!! Thank you for all you share with us on KP!!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Ahh....AWESOME!!!! A work of art!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely! wonderful colors.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This sweater is an amazing piece of art and looks absolutely awesome on you!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Stunning. Beautiful work I am jealous :hunf:


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Magnificent sweater!


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Dear Eric, that is an insane beautiful sweater-- catch my breath!



sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours,magnificent sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! I love it


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Magnificent!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going to have to have a little 'talk' with my bestie! What a great gift and once I saw the magnificent sweater I should have know who knitted it!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my,what a fabulous looking sweater. Your work is always wonderful to look at. I can see clearly,you don't need a knitting certificate. Great work all time.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am speechless! I love this sweater and your talent!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Magnificent work! Be very proud.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Love the sweater and colorway. Fits you perfectly. Great job!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Love it, Love it, Love it!!! Love the color combination - this one of a kind is magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Outstanding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I LOVE it!!! You have an eye and talent for putting together the most amazing and unexpected color combinations and turning them into knitting ART!

The fact that you were gifted the yarn, designed the project and put all your skill/talent to work on such an amazing piece serves as inspiration to all of us!

I think your selfie is in the same class (we won't SAY what that class is... Suffice it to say that I can't WAIT to show Molly your selfie!!! Giggle) as mine! My only question..... Why are you wearing MY sweater? Just for the photo... I am guessing! Giggle, giggle. 

Once again, your work has inspired me to take MY work to the next level!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Have to add my two cents. Fabulous sweater. I looked at the construction post of your sweater. It was quite a process but I bet interesting for a confident knitter. I so enjoy seeing your pieces.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely love it. Glad you ventured into the brights as the result is stunning.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Truly amazing--your work is impeccable!!


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

WOW


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

What a gift. And the sweater turned out amazing.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm amazed at your work. Gorgeous! I love the yarn, too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful sweater and great Selfie. I love that your friend gave you such a "colorful" gift, you wear it well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, beautiful gift, beautiful friendship!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! Great sweater.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

What a stunning jumper. I love the colour combination. You really are a fabulous designer/knitter


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Great gift! Worth it's weight in silver for sure. 
In your color skilled hands worked into a beautiful sweater. Are the leftovers enough for more? Joan 8060


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, absolutely stunning. Can't wait to see what you make with the rest of your gift.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

OH WOW!! That is wonderful! Loving the colour-work and the combinations - very bright and cheerful and I bet very warm too


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!! It is not only bright and bold, it is absolutely spectacular. :thumbup: :thumbup: What a great friend.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Wonderful combination of colours....is it machine knit?


I was thinking that too....... sorry sockit2me if it is by hand beautiful sweater.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Astounding as always! The colored you picked for the sweater are spectacular and what a great selfie!!


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

it is just beautiful.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Just fabulous ! What a very special gift ! &#9829;


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

it is just beautiful.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

As soon as I saw the sweater, I knew it was an Eric creation.
You have a great eye for colors. A great go with anything sweater.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Lucky you to have a friend so nice as to gift you that entire color line! WOW!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

My son would love it


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

When I first saw the colors of the yarn you were going to use, I wondered what will he make with these? I couldn't imagine these colors together. But the sweater is stunning!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, once again!!! What a beautiful sweater!!! I am like you in my color choices - usually on the quieter side - now maybe after seeing this I will also make a "bold" step!!! Your knitting is inspirational!!!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't think of another descriptive adjective...all the great ones have been used!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Just Wow! That sweater is amazing! Bravo!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am envious!


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

love it


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

WOW both the sweater and the gift.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your sweater is spectacular! The color combinations are bright but not glaring. The colorwork is well beyond my current capabilities. I am in awe.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! You certainly have a gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you for posting this wonderful inspiration to learn to do Fair Isle knitting.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Truly magnificent !! You chose my kind of colors !!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Let me just say this: Your "sweater of the year" looks PERFECT in this photo. Seeing it being modeled really brings it to life, gives it dimension.
I am very excited to see what you will do with all the other colors in your sampler. What FUN!! What a generous and lovely friend.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Truly amazing!


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, gorgeous!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous. Love the colors too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your new sweater is fantastic! Seeing you model it, makes it even better. The colors and design are wonderful. Of course, your knitting is always perfect! What a nice friend to gift this to you, and your appreciated gift in return. A win-win-situation.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing..... both the gift and what you have created.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! The yarns are wonderful and the sweater is stunning. Wonderful work! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Looked at the sweater before looking at who submitted the pictures and guessed it was you by the creativity, the steeking, the look of the inside of the collar. Magnificent. Now for the socks to go with it.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

What a beautiful work... congratulations!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

oh my goodness! How lovely and generous of your friend (and you for reciprocating) The sweater is outstanding


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing! However did you choose your colors? I would still be musing and loving the rainbow.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful sweater!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Truly spectacular! That sweater is fantastic and what a great friend you have! What a great friend you are too!


Oooooeeeee! What a gorgeous sweater! Wonderful gifts!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Magnificent! I so love bright colours!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is stunning and what an amazing gift!!! I have looked at those before and thought some day I'd love the whole collection...
You did such a great job with this sweater.. I know you are the sweater guy!!! but wow I think this could be my fav! Now you need socks to match


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey...Thanks everyone for your lovely comments! This was a fun project that made me jump into all those colors and "get the balls rolling".
Here is another photo of me wearing the sweater, playing with my friends Kathy and Scott's golden/doodle "Charlie":


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL--- YOU inspire us to keep trying and maybe someday??? thanks for sharing your work


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I love your sweater! If you ever get tired of it, I will gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

That is one gorgeous sweater. I have always been drawn to bright colors.


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So cool! Love the yarn colors, and the pattern.


----------



## sfi391 (Feb 15, 2011)

Such beautiful work. Thank you for posting and being a part of KP. We all get to benefit from your posts.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great sweater.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very handsome sweater! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome knitting! Great colors!&#128522;


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! that is truly a labor of love. Stunning work.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy smokes! That's ingenious! and gorgeous knitting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morning70glory (Oct 11, 2013)

Every time I look at those pages in the catalog I think of my dream of owning every color. It is nice to see the amazing work of art that you created. It is a joy to see and now I feel like I ALMOST don't have to--you did it for me.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Just like a rainbow,beautiful.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, Eric, you really are a Master Artisan. Your gorgeous sweater should be hung in an art gallery. And Bravo to your generous friend, who obviously knows how to invest! I'm sending this post to my son, who knits in hiding. Your art and talent is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

This is fantastic! The placement of the colors is so perfect! I don't know how you did that. jdp


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Your knitting is so perfect, no matter what you make, but I have a question. You must do a lot of sitting to knit, how do you keep your slim and trim figure? I swear my body is oozing down from the top and spreading out on my chair seat! 
Love your colourful sweater!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice sweater


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

You do have a way with colour, yarn and needles! Wonderful work!
Thanks for sharing your creations.
Hannet


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Great sweater! I like to knit Fair Isle too and I've never used the same stitch pattern throughout as you have. It inspires me to do the same! Look forward to seeing what you do with the rest of your Pallette stash!


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

As usual, your work is perfection, which is good. It sure gives me something for which to aspire. I cannot even imagine making something so very beautiful. Just curious, as to about how long that took you. And would it be possible for us to see what the INSIDE of your sweater looks like? It must have taken ages to just weave in all the ends!! Really, really outstanding work. When and from whom did you first learn to knit? And please don't tell us that you have only just learned. All your work has been truly outstanding. Congrats on another fine job.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Eric, this is a true work of art from the master knitter. I am always amazed and inspired by your work. Bless your friend for contributing to your latest masterpiece.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!

Hazel


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just one word, WOW!!!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW! That is amazing! Such skill!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

If only I had your patience !!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Kenny440 said:


> As usual, your work is perfection, which is good. It sure gives me something for which to aspire. I cannot even imagine making something so very beautiful. Just curious, as to about how long that took you. And would it be possible for us to see what the INSIDE of your sweater looks like? It must have taken ages to just weave in all the ends!! Really, really outstanding work. When and from whom did you first learn to knit? And please don't tell us that you have only just learned. All your work has been truly outstanding. Congrats on another fine job.


I have been knitting for over 40 years and have been knitting fair isle almost from the start. I am self taught by researching in books and by simply doing. I really enjoy finishing ....I just get "in the zone" and weave in all the ends. This sweater took three weeks to make, but I also made two baby sweaters during that time. Also, I had started with corrugated ribbing and halfway up the body, decided that I didn't like it....so I took out the connecting round while tinking back onto a needle, then re-knit the solid ribbing.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Eric, absolutely and completely beautiful!! We know you are an artist, but such an outstanding sweater! Thank you for sharing; I don't have the talent you do, but I am inspired. Again, thank you.

Donna K


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You can tell that you enjoy the whole process.. I too like to pamper it a bit with the finishing touches before I'm ready to call it done or ready to send off to someone..  I love the inside just as much  but I do agree although it would of still been a stunning sweater with the first ribbing idea I like the solid best too.. it grounds all the movement from the Fair Isle


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Geez, your floats are even perfect!!!! This sweater is truly a work of art.

I keep coming back to this thread to look at your pictures, reading your posts about it and to study your work. Your color choices, the way that you chose how to use your colors, how the pattern you chose compliments your color choices, all of these things are worth studying and so helpful to those of us who are just learning.

Thanks! I always learn so much from looking at your work and reading your posts about it.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

All I can say is "WOWWWWW" !


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh WOW! Just lovely, and you've knitted it so perfectly too!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. Really amazing work, you should be proud


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Now that is a knitters paradise. It is just beautiful. Takes a happy person to wear it. Love it.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

As with everything you make, this sweater is absolutely stunning! I can only imagine the hours it would take to make a treasure like that, though I'm sure you whipped it up in no time flat. :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great mixture of colours, looks great on


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! I love all the bright colors! ;0)


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


Wow you are an amazing knitter. Love everything you make, and this one is just as fantastic.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Love your work.
Fair Isle with a distinctly modern twist.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

OMG! When I see the inside and the very meticulous weaving in and the floats, it takes my regard for it and you, to whole new heights. Thanks for taking the time to share the inside, as well as the outside. It is a truly wonderful work of art and something beautiful to just look at and appreciate. But wear it with pride. It is all the more amazing to hear how quickly you knit this up, as well. I look forward to seeing many more handsome pieces from your very talented hands.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Caramba!! Makes me want to dance the Conga. 

It's a great-looking sweater, and fits beautifully on the model. Good job!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Socks to match?? The sweater is outstanding!


LOL... you are bad!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

fantastic sweater!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Super!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and awsome gift, I love this yarn to knit with and the colors are fantastic!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I Like it very much!!! I bet when you wear this sweater it lifts your spirits tremendously!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Handsome! I was surprised at how well y.our color choices worked lout -- and I think of myself as good with colors! This sweater is truly very special.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it much more than muted colors!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

FABULOUS. What a beautiful combination of colour.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

3 weeks WOW! It would take me 3 years! I'm not familiar with the yarn but it seems very fine ply to knit on thin needles. The colour/shade choices - 150 - look amazing.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Stunning! Who says bright colors don't work! It's perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Your sweater knocked my socks off!!!! (no pun intended)


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

WOW!!!! That's like giving an artist 150 tubes of paint. Your sweater turned out fabulous, and you really should model more often! Love your new avatar too. What a great friend you have and ARE.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I love it. The colors are just amazing.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful sweater! Congratulations on your Palette gift. I love what you are doing with it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent sweater.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Truly amazing, so different from your usual but just as gorgeous as ever.
Ellie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KP's own Kaffe Fassett clone!! Beautiful work. For anyone who has a Tuesday Morning store by them, they had quite a bit of Debbie Macomber's yarn in some very pretty colors that would go well in a fair isle project.



sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater, luv the colors and design! Great job!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job picking out the colors. The sweater is lovely and looks great on you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


Divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> An extravagant and generous friend gave me a gift of the the entire 150 color Knit Picks "Palette" Wool Collection. It truly is a palette of colors to use in my love of fair isle knitting. My usual preference is for darker, muted, or heathered colors, but for my first project I decided to step it up a bit and chose sixteen of the brightest colors.
> 
> P.S. ( I reciprocated a gift of magnificent antique Tiffany silver to my friend.....extravagance can be a two-way street !)


What a great friend! And, your sweater is spectacular. Such lovely colours.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

a fibre artist at his finest !!

always marvel at your genius 

pic taking at top of stairs looks precarious !?!


----------

